# Sound cards with Crystal/Cirrus Logic codecs



## Red_Machine (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm on a bit of a Crystal drive right now, having bought an interesting Crystal-based card for a Windows 98 PC I recently built.  This topic is a pretty hard one to Google, and Wikipedia doesn't seem to have a page regarding Crystal and their sound cards.  Can anyone help me compile a list of cards that utilised Crystal/Cirrus Logic codecs?


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 24, 2017)

Hehe.. I didn't even know they made them. But I remember our first family PC (an AST) had Cirrus in it.. but I think it was embedded.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 24, 2017)

Might try the way back machine, but I don't know of they will have anything that old, or have the drivers available for download.

Try posting the PCI string, or searching it.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2017)

Red_Machine said:


> Crystal-based card for a Windows 98 PC


What's the card your looking for?


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm not looking for a particular card, I'm after a list of cards that used Crystal/Cirrus Logic codecs so I can search for them on ebay if they seem interesting.  I like to collect vintage computer parts, see.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 24, 2017)

https://www.recycledgoods.com/sound-cards/?_bc_fsnf=1&brand=4363

https://fccid.io/LHKCRYSTALIZER


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks, but I'm not american and that doesn't give model names of the cards themselves, just the part number of the codec chips.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 25, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-A-4280-4-Channel-PCI-Sound-Card-Plug-and-Play-Set-up-/322547108643

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-428...429278?hash=item466b91d1de:g:BuMAAOSwo-RZulxm

if you want the best of the era you don't want a crystal card
you want a aureal vortex card


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Try this here, its amazing that they still exist, I thought they went the way of Diamond multimedia and S3


https://www.cirrus.com/index.html
https://www.cirrus.com/products/eol/


----------

